
ReMarkable Tablet Gets Desktop Linux - davisr
https://old.reddit.com/r/RemarkableTablet/comments/gkktxy/desktop_linux_on_remarkable_xournal_doom_and_more/
======
kadoban
Looks like this is for the old version. The new version is going through
staged preorder now.

If it'll work on the new that'd be enough to make me want one, but kind of
rough to do it in the hopes it'll be able to run linux. The official OS sounds
like its actual ebook reader software is pretty crap. If I'm going to pay that
much for a device like this I really want a nice reading experience, not just
note-taking.

~~~
mttyng
I agree completely with respect to the e-reader point. I was _almost_ ready to
preorder V2, but that shortcoming gave me pause. I really hope they step it up
a notch with that.

~~~
kadoban
I did a little more research, and it appears that you can run KOreader on the
V1. It doesn't seem to be supported at all, but it looks easy enough.

If you're not familiar with it, KOreader is pretty nice, supports all the
formats I'd want and has decent features and performance (in general, haven't
tried it on these devices specifically).

Would still need to see if it'll work on the V2, but if I knew it would I'd
perorder right now.

------
rkagerer
Is the lag on V1 really that slow, or is it because it's struggling to run
Linux UI?

------
aNoob7000
What I find amazing about Linux is how people get it to run on all kinds of
devices.

